# BBC tv channels



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I lost bbc channels about a month ago!! I am using a sky plus for free to air channels - what is going on?? Does anyone know of a reliable sat company in Tavira. I have used 3 in the past and all hopeless!!!


----------

